# Boot problem with usb devices

## kosbar

I have fixed problem by HELP of this forum (still in honor) with SATA-SCSI-IDE at kernel config and now I have boot in 1 of 3 times  :Smile: 

Here pictures of errors at boot (Notebook just freeze on this screens and don't reflect on anything, even CTRL-ALT-DEL):

https://pp.userapi.com/c626420/v626420059/534f9/eeDrKKL65x4.jpg

https://pp.userapi.com/c626420/v626420059/53503/6meVWeBgdJw.jpg

https://pp.userapi.com/c626420/v626420059/534b3/ctk6JNH_FlA.jpg

https://pp.userapi.com/c626420/v626420059/534c7/1D9AJelll0s.jpg

and sometimes it's not about USB:

https://pp.userapi.com/c626420/v626420059/53495/NP0ZUawp7NM.jpg

Here is my Kernel configuration file:

https://transfer.sh/mGzAx/kernel.txt

https://vk.com/doc178704059_442900548

Here is my dmesg when system is booted fine:

https://transfer.sh/h2amX/dmesg.txt

https://vk.com/doc178704059_442899418

Here is my lspci if you need:

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2) 

00:00.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2) 

00:00.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2) 

00:00.3 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2) 

00:00.4 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2) 

00:00.5 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2) 

00:00.6 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2) 

00:00.7 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2) 

00:02.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) 

00:03.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) 

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2) 

00:09.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2) 

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3) 

00:0a.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3) 

00:0a.3 Co-processor: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3) 

00:0b.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3) 

00:0b.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3) 

00:0d.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1) 

00:0e.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1) 

00:10.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2) 

00:10.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) 

00:14.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3) 

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration 

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map 

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller 

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control 

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
```

Here is manufacture product sheet:

http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press_kits/2008/ces/ds_tx2000.pdf

AND GOD BLESS GENTOO!

----------

## Voltago

Have you tried to boot your laptop with the Gentoo-based sysresccd?

http://www.system-rescue-cd.org/Download

If you observe similar problems there, your problems are probably not due to your kernel config. If everything boots fine, you might want to copy their .config file and work from there.

----------

## kosbar

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Have you tried to boot your laptop with the Gentoo-based sysresccd?
> 
> http://www.system-rescue-cd.org/Download
> 
> If you observe similar problems there, your problems are probably not due to your kernel config. If everything boots fine, you might want to copy their .config file and work from there.

 

Hm... Why do I need take this variant of kernel config, if I have original Gentoo on my usb-flash and it's always boots me without kernel panic or any other errors?

(I made another choice of "eselect profile set" with systemd and compile kernel with default configuration and now have another errors, but system can make boot in emergency mode without any problems... uf!)

What do you think I can miss with USB devices in kernel config to made this errors? I have many build-in USB-devices in notebook such as: fingerprint, wacom digitizer (it's broken so I'm just turn off the drivers from the kernel), synaptics touchpad, webcam... It's seems like I just miss few checkboxes(

----------

